# Not waking up from sleep



## user00 (Apr 1, 2014)

Apparently FreeBSD 10 cannot wake up from sleep properly in my configuration.
Coincidentally, Linux cannot too since kernel 3.12.9 (every kernel prior and up to 3.12.8 woke up fine!)

This is a Gigabyte GA-A75M-D2H motherboard with A6-3670 APU, 16GB Patriot 1600 MHz RAM and 2x SATA drives (Seagate Barracuda 1 TB and 500 GB). Monitor is Asus ProArt 24".

When it wakes up from sleep, the screen goes black and monitor reports no input.
Trying to switch X video mode sometimes brings back the input and causes a white splash for a split second, but then it goes back to blank/no input. Switching to text console and back does the same thing. Finally after 10-20 attempts machine freezes and stops responding to keystrokes.


----------



## user00 (Apr 2, 2014)

A problem with hibernation too: when choosing to hibernate, machine quickly blacks out screen, accesses HDD for a couple seconds (not enough to write out image) and just stays on. Not possible to wake it up either. Basically, no hibernation at all. Only reset works.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 2, 2014)

Greetings,
 While I'm not sure this applies to your situation. I noticed when reading https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics
the following:

```
Notes:

    Requires WITH_NEW_XORG when building ports.

    Radeon video cards when WITH_NEW_XORG is set:
        AGP cards not supported
        Features not yet working/implemented:
            Suspend/resume
            Hardware-assisted video decoding
            GPGPU
            Multiple cards sharing output connectors 
    The GALLIUM backed Software renderer works.
```
NOTE the:Features not yet working/implemented: Suspend/resume.

Just thought I'd mention it, in case it was of any help to you.

--Chris


----------



## user00 (Apr 3, 2014)

It did not wake up when I was on VESA driver too.


----------

